# The Outer Limits Zanti Misfits



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

It's been a while since I've been able to work on some kits (and post photos of the finished product). We've been busy renovating "things" around the house, and now that we're done (for the time being) I've been able to "have some fun"...building models!
So, I jumped back into my Outer Limits "pool" of kits and finished these two...both from the episode "The Zanti Misfits"
The first is a 1/1 scale kit produced by Dimensional Design (that is still available). Rather than use the fur/hair that comes with kit, I sculpted the hair detail using Magic Sculpt. I also made a mold of a weathered piece of wood that I had and made a resin casting of it for the base.
The second kit is an old kit produced by Lunar Models. It depicts the scene where Bruce Dern encounters the Zanti spaceship. The likeness of the Bruce Dern figure is far from spot-on. The biggest challenge with this kit was assembling the little Zantis. Their legs and antenna are made from very small gage wire.
SORRY FOR THE LARGE PHOTOS, GUYS! I HAVE TO LEARN HOW TO DO THINGS RIGHT... AGAIN!

Ahh! It's good to be back at building figure kits again!
Thanks for looking!
Phil K


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rhino,

Good to hear from you, it's been way too long! Another disadvantage of the large size photos is that _every_ little flaw will show up. Small, poorly-lit images - *that's* how you get a reputation as a miracle worker. :dude:

I understand your wanting to replace the hair with sculpted putty, and you did a fine job there. But why cast an old piece of wood, when you had the real thing handy? I personally have no prejudice against using natural materials in dioramas, though they almost always need to be painted to some degree. That blends the natural materials in with the painted effects on the model.

Having made that carp, I will also say that you've got two models finished in which you can take great pride. :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great!You have both the diorama and bigger close up version of the Zanti Misfits.Doesn't get better than this.Great paint job.:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job on both of these kits.

Lunar Models is not still around...are they? I keep seeing or hearing about kits from Lunar and it seems I missed out on many great kits.

Love the details even as larger pics!

MMM


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Mark McGovern said:


> Rhino,
> 
> Good to hear from you, it's been way too long! Another disadvantage of the large size photos is that _every_ little flaw will show up. Small, poorly-lit images - *that's* how you get a reputation as a miracle worker. :dude:
> 
> ...


Mark,
The reason I molded the "natural" wood and poured up a resin version is I have a thing about making my figure kits last (virtually) forever. The wood base would eventually (though maybe years from now) break down. I do use some "real" wood with some figures, but when I can...resin is the way I go.
Thanks for the positive comments!

Phil K


----------

